# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  NATJEČAJ ZA RADNO MJESTO VODITELJICE/VODITELJA UREDA UDRUGE

## ivarica

NATJEČAJ ZA RADNO MJESTO
VODITELJICE / VODITELJA UREDA UDRUGE RODA

Udruga “RODA” se zauzima za dostojanstvenu trudnoću, roditeljstvo i djetinjstvo u Hrvatskoj. Članstvo nam se trenutno sastoji uglavnom od roditelja i trudnica. Djelujemo na području Republike Hrvatske, a osnovani smo 2001. godine.

Postali smo svojim djelovanjem bitan dionik u Republici Hrvatskoj u područjima ostvarivanja prava na adekvatnu rodiljnu naknadu i prava na rodiljni dopust, medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, trudnoće i poboljšanja uvjeta rađanja, promociji, edukaciji i savjetovanju o dojenju, edukaciji i podršci roditeljima i budućim roditeljima, sigurnosti djece u prometu te zagovaranju prava djeteta i roditelja za vrijeme bolničkog liječenja djeteta.

Ako i vi mislite da djeca jesu naša budućnost, ali da brigu o njima ne smijemo prepustiti budućnosti, javite se na natječaj za radno mjesto

VODITELJICE / VODITELJA UREDA UDRUGE RODA
Za pola radnog vremena (20 sati tjedno) u Zagrebu

Opis posla
Administrativno-tehnički poslovi, kao što su:
- preuzimanje, bilježenje i prenošenje telefonskih poziva,
- zaprimanje, distribucija, arhiviranje pošte i poslovne dokumentacije,
- pisanje i slanje dopisa, naloga i druge korespondencije,
- vođenje kalendara, dogovaranje i organiziranje sastanaka, vođenje zabilješki i zapisnika sa sastanaka,
- prodaja Rodinih proizvoda,
- kompjutersko vođenje Rodinih baza podataka,
- obavljanje administrativnih poslova vezanih uz financijsko poslovanje udruge, vođenje blagajne,
- svi drugi administrativno-tehnički poslovi prema nalogu Upravnog odbora i Izvršne direktorice kojima odgovara za rad

Potrebna znanja, vještine i osobine:
- poznavanje rada na računalu (MS Office, internet)
- aktivno znanje engleskog jezika
- dobre komunikacijske vještine, strpljivost i ljubaznost u odnosu s ljudima
- odgovornost, pouzdanost i organiziranost u radu
- motivacija i spremnost na učenje
- radno iskustvo nije uvjet

RODA omogućava/nudi:
- Postupno uvođenje u posao
- Ugodnu radnu atmosferu
- Mogućnost edukacije vezane uz osobni razvoj
- Plaću u iznosu od 2.000 neto
- Stalni radni odnos
- Tjedni raspored rada po dogovoru

Sve/i zainteresirane/i trebaju poslati životopis i pismo motivacije najkasnije do 10. rujna 2008. godine na e-mail :roda@roda.hr. Izabrane/i u uži izbor biti ce pozvane/i na razgovor o kojem će biti unaprijed obaviještene/i.

----------


## ivarica

podsjecam   :Smile:

----------

